# The media manipulating you with astroturfing- #121



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You've heard of Fake News but have you heard of Yellow News or Astroturfing? We explain how the media manipulates you with both.

Trump says General Lee was a great tactician and the media loses their mind. Or do they? In reality the media is using astroturfing and yellow journalism to manipulate the masses.

Also Antifa attacks a Republican HQ with vandalism and leaves a note claiming they will "not be civil". Where did we hear that term recently?

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-10-14T22_33_50-07_00


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> You've heard of Fake News but have you heard of Yellow News or Astroturfing? We explain how the media manipulates you with both.
> 
> Trump says General Lee was a great tactician and the media loses their mind. Or do they? In reality the media is using astroturfing and yellow journalism to manipulate the masses.
> 
> ...


Yeah... They will not be civil. Reminds of the Muslim terrorist, big and bad when they hit you when you are not looking. But when you kick the shit out of them, they cry and acuse you of being violent. One of these days, these Antifa jackasses will be in for a big surprise once they mess with the wrong one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> Yeah... They will not be civil. Reminds of the Muslim terrorist, big and bad when they hit you when you are not looking. But when you kick the shit out of them, they cry and acuse you of being violent.


Running commentary! I love it!
You are so correct. Can you imagine their surprise when they finally anger the majority of us?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Saying Irwin Rommel was a great general does not make me a Nazi either.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Saying Irwin Rommel was a great general does not make me a Nazi either.


I'm with you; he was a great general serving an idiot of a leader. Lee had the same problem. Jefferson Davis' abilities were underwhelming.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'm with you; he was a great general serving an idiot of a leader. Lee had the same problem. Jefferson Davis' abilities were underwhelming.


Actually Jeffey probably did more as Secretary of War to ensure the demise of the south. Remember the Mississipi Rifle (Short Barreled rifled musket) was first introduced by Jeffy in the mid 1850's. Without it the North probably would have incurred much higher casualties in the opening years of the war


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, but I regret when I have to pull the trigger.

Oh, not for the terrorist, he picked his poison. But it breaks my heart to see a camel go homeless. All of his ratty blankets, pushing a an old shopping cart, living in a cardboard box, sleeping under a bridge.

Here kids pay to see camels. We ought to start a charity like "Dromedary Aid." If they keep this up we're going to be inundated with with wandering, homeless camels and that "1,000 Yard Stare."

It would break my heart as I slammed another magazine home...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Running commentary! I love it!
> You are so correct. Can you imagine their surprise when they finally anger the majority of us?


I cannot wait...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> I cannot wait...


I can't wait for the midterms. I hope someone will start a thread for running commentaries. I'll be at work, reading the posts. A bit disappointed you didn't continue while you listened to the podast.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll take the night off in 2020 and will take part in the running commentaries. This time, I'm going to be watching PMSNBC. I hope it'll be fun. Maybe an on-air suicide or two.


----------

